# Haters Gonna Hate



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

As those here who follow me on Insta know, this greeted me on return from me holidays!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BKI2OIZjW1e/

Anyone know of a good paint shop in either the smoke or Lincoln?

Thanks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

This is an absolute joke honestly.

Jealousy is fine, people get jealous all the time, but actually harming someone/something on purpose because you are jealous is a joke.

There is an incredible bodyshop and I'd take my car nowhere else. Chartwell's in Derby.

They specialise in exotics/super cars etc. but they are also an official Audi repair specialist so have exact paints etc.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sure that brought you back down to earth with a bump when you returned. Very sorry to see that done to your pride and joy. But at least its easily repairable, they should only need to deal with the bonnet and no other panels. Can't help with a body shop down there in toff-land though.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to see that, very sad


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dude, not good. Hope you get it sorted quick.
I dont think it jealousy, its just some people are nasty through and though. They probably didn't even know what car it was.

Sad statement about life in the UK right now. Where was it left?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bad times.... 

Hope you get it sorted!

What actually goes through these people's heads.. Just absolute scum!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

There are some true idiots out there, hope you get it sorted without too much hassle.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Very sad to ear that, hope you can fix it with insurance . No words for the m********er who did that

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

tommyknocker said:


> Very sad to ear that, hope you can fix it with insurance . No words for the m********er who did that
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Even Motherf***er isn`t a stronger enough word for this type of scum they should be shot. Hope you get it fixed very soon Sherry.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Take the lucky side, on brighter colors the damage is less visible..
Otherwise the hope is to don't see someone while's doing it.. I prefer a scratch!


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Terrible, scum of the earth - You have my sympathy - it really makes your blood boil.

I don't understood what the motive is for this. The obvious conclusion is jealousy but the same happened to my son's brand new Hyundai i10 less than a week after having it.

It was keyed the length of the car needing 2 doors to be resprayed - it was his first car that he had ever owned and we had helped him towards it having just finished Uni- he was completely gutted (as were we).

- who could be jealous of a base model i10?

This is becoming so prevalent you an actually buy separate insurance policies for it that don't impact on your NCB etc.

- I'm sure you will never know it happened once fixed and hope you mange to get it done soon.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

You have my sympathies, could only have been some jealous numpty!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Not nice at all,makes you wonder what's going on inside people's heads these days :?

Get it sorted and put it behind you and hopefully that will be the last of it.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Really sorry to see that man. I feel your pain as it happened to me in an NCP in Brighton once. Did the whole right hand side of my car.

What really annoyed me is it's just so pointless. Braindead morons, I hope karma f**ks them up the a** one day! :evil:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Sickening. There really are some sad, low life shitters out there. Hope you get that sorted soon... I had my old Cayman S vandalised when someone keyed the entire side of the car. I was parked along the seafront, close to a beach. Had to be an insurance claim to repair it due to cost. I'd give anything to have five minutes in a room with the person who did that. I'd rip off their balls and feed them to them.

Coincidently, my brother had an attempted theft of his new Focus RS last month. They failed to steal the car as he was woken up and managed to disturb them... but not before they gouged "F**K YOU" across the bonnet of his car. He'd had the car just over a month from new... and to add insult to injury, he had to use it like that to get to work the next day and some job's worth copper pulled him over to tell him he can't drive around with an offensive statement on his car - unbelievable eh?! He made a formal complaint to Essex Police and did actually get an apology...


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

bastards the lot of them, had 2 cars keyed and it's just plain nasty, they're all cowards. love to catch them in the act.

sympathies

MIgzy


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Had a 3 series coupe broken in to a few years ago, they wanted the stereo, which they managed to get. Bizarrely they left a knife stuck in the top of the dashboard so it was a ludicrously expensive repair. hopefully your repair will be straightforward.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for you help and concern, there are indeed some mindless idiots out there - and to hear your stories of similar incidents, too. My neighbour says he may have caught something on CCTV so I will see, but the main thing is getting it sorted I suppose. Local Twitter community guy says this is the second keying incident he's heard of this week out of nowhere, it's not a usual thing. May speak to the old bill, not sure if it does any good except to help with insurance - if i go down that route... Thanks again (and lol re the police and f-u on the bonnet - honestly, such pedantry!)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

That really sucks.
Give the police a call you will need a crime number if you claim they can check your neighbours cctv.
Being a cop it doesn't surprise there's so many jealous people around who have no respect for anyone's property.
I dealt with an incident last year with eleven cars being sprayed with aerosol paint by mindless scum damaging every car. 
Don't let them get you down.
Good luck finding a good body shop.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Gutted for you.

Shame these bastards are never caught in the act. I'm not sure I could stop myself harming them.

I remember seeing a vid of someone doing this to an Aston and it was all caught on a dashcam.

Maybe an idea if you're worried it could happen again?


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Sheery13

Really sorry to see this, but it is impossible to stop those XXX to do stupid things.

I suggest you to get a car-recorder with offline moving-sensor record fuction. This way maybe you can have video / photo for the criminal and hand it to police...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

That's just [email protected] I have to say that the Sytner BS in Nottingham is excellent (first hand experience).....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks again. Re the camera, I have a dashcam that operates when activity is detected - but I had opted to take that with me to Africa where I have been on holiday to get some dashcam footage/act as a negotiating tool in case hire car was damaged. Of course, nothing happened there..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I hear ya.

My cctv at home is always running.

The first day it was ever off whilst i moved some wiring around the wing mirrors on my van vanished. :roll:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheapest quote in the Smoke so far - £480 plus vat!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are you having the whole car painted!!!!!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Cheapest quote in the Smoke so far - £480 plus vat!


Was that for a whole bonnet respray?

Not sure what side of London you're on, but I know an excellent body shop out in Essex. They will provide an estimate if you email them a few pictures.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

That's expensive, I had my rs Megane done few years ago after bird muck had burnt through the paint whilst away on holiday and that was £150.
No way would I pay that it's ridiculous it's only a scratch.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I had my bonnet resprayed after a nasty gouge and keying.

Place in Sutton, just south of London, looks like a backstreet garage, but does work for Honda and others. Has a decent slow bake oven, perfect match and still looks good after 18 months.

£300 (cash)

On hols at present but can pm you the place when I get home if you like (can't recall the name at present)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks re offers of reputable alternatives. Yes, this was for the part of the bonnet affected only - and would involve removal of bonnet for work to be done apparently. Will try more..!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> Thanks re offers of reputable alternatives. Yes, this was for the part of the bonnet affected only - and would involve removal of bonnet for work to be done apparently. Will try more..!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If they take the bonnet off they can properly bake it in the oven which should give a better finish. Just make sure they agree there are no other marks on the bodywork in the vicinity of the bonnet before they start in case of accidents. If need be take plenty of pics of the surrounding bodywork.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Is the bonnet Steel or Ali?

Thought it was Al, if so then paint processes not same / as common as usual steel, so not likely to be correctly comparable cost-wise - there's at least one more treatment involved from memory?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Also bear in mind that yellow is very difficult to match so for a perfect job you'll really need them to blend it into the wings and bumper


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Probably too early for this sherry13...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Got a knock on the door from the old bill today - lots of other cars got worse, it seems - and they are trying to put it all together. Good on them.

This on a VW:









Same on a Merc:









And random:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

What is wrong with people??? At least there may be some small comfort
In knowing you weren't the only one targeted.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I know it's not considered politically correct, but someone out there needs a good beating :roll:

Hope the old bill catch these f******


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Absolutely - at least 3 cars has "Isis" scratched on them, like the VW in that first pic. Bizarre. If it was a Nissan Pick Up truck I could understand it...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

This sickens me.... but sadly seems more common in the world we live in....

A couple of years ago i borrowed a company pool car to carry a wardrobe... parked it overnight at my friends place only to be greeted with the side having pig carved into it.... 3 other cars had the same treatment... and all under cctv camera's.

Reported it to the police who wernt remotely interested....

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe the police are interested in this case because of ISIS being scratched on several cars. I also see that he/she has attacked 3 grey cars and yours sherry13 which is bright yellow. So they are looking for a colour blind muslim extremist. :lol:

I'll take this down if it causes offence.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

aquazi said:


> This sickens me.... but sadly seems more common in the world we live in....
> 
> A couple of years ago i borrowed a company pool car to carry a wardrobe... parked it overnight at my friends place only to be greeted with the side having pig carved into it.... 3 other cars had the same treatment... and all under cctv camera's.
> 
> ...


You have to be realistic about the response, a grainy picture of someone with a hood up isn't much to go on. We were burgled a few years ago and Thames Valley Police were fantastic. I think these s#itheads see damaging cars as victimless as we all have insurance.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I bet they don't own a car themselves.

Best not dwell on it, assholes exist and always will


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe the police are interested in this case because of ISIS being scratched on several cars. I also see that he/she has attacked 3 grey cars and yours sherry13 which is bright yellow. So they are looking for a colour blind muslim extremist. :lol:
> 
> I'll take this down if it causes offence.


I think the ISIS thing has definitely attracted the old bill's attention, especially if it's being done to profile a certain demographic on the street ie a hate crime. Personally I think it's just kids but there we are.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It seems from reports in the media, even if you got a clear view watching them do it and an interview on youtube after on their artistic process, getting a conviction is by far from guaranteed.

Nothing winds me up more than inconsiderate people. You don't have to be friends with everybody, just don't get in other peoples way.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this is shockingly bad news but I did see something related which made me chuckle - a car a few months ago parked in the street with "cheat" plastered all down the side big capital lettered white paint!

Busted!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dash said:


> It seems from reports in the media, even if you got a clear view watching them do it and an interview on youtube after on their artistic process, getting a conviction is by far from guaranteed.
> 
> Nothing winds me up more than inconsiderate people. You don't have to be friends with everybody, just don't get in other peoples way.


In reality even if their caught and convicted it doesn't help you. You'll never get any cash from these people. All they'll get is a suspended sentence or community service. They are men (or boys) of straw and basically untouchable. Sad but true.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> I know this is shockingly bad news but I did see something related which made me chuckle - a car a few months ago parked in the street with "cheat" plastered all down the side big capital lettered white paint!
> 
> Busted!


It was very good, though sadly it was a PR stunt commissioned by Range Rover for their Vogue model (I think it was the Vogue). Such a simple idea, I am sure it's going to win a few gongs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is shockingly bad news but I did see something related which made me chuckle - a car a few months ago parked in the street with "cheat" plastered all down the side big capital lettered white paint!
> ...


Haha nice marketing! Though in this case I'm not so sure with was Range Rover. Unless they were doing it to Peugeot Estates in small Tunbridge Wells residential roads?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Could have been worse... there really are some a#seholes out there.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's awful, such a nice car as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> That's awful, such a nice car as well.


It is, on both counts.
How are you getting on with regards respray/repairs?

Someone keyed my Ford Puma along every single body panel, including bonnet, not long after I got it back in 1997. £600 repair bill I seem to recall, but it was good as new after (to give you some hope). But you have my sympathies.

And just a small grammar lesson for some of the replies on this thread (sorry to be a pedant): Envy vs Jealousy.


> *Envy:* Envy is when you want what someone else has.
> *Jealousy:* Jealousy is when you're worried someone's trying to take what you have.
> 
> If you want your neighbour's new convertible, you feel envy. If she takes your husband for a ride, you feel jealousy.


----------

